# Something that seems to be forgotten....



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

In all the hype and the need to detail, I think jobs like this one have been slightly forgotten, I did this a couple of weeks ago and thought to myself....everyone starts here but no one wants to share the experience as its not really that exotic and visually pleasing to the public....so here you go then....

This was to be quite a challenge, the blood had been sat festering in the already ground in grime when I got asked to sort it out, the animal though in question was one of my husky's,and the car my fathers, whilst I was away with my good lady wife on a somewhat naughty weekend one of my beloved Husky's decided to jump a fence and promptly catch his pad on a nail...causing plenty bleeding, he was then popped in to the car and hey presto, BLOOD :shock: but that wasnt the half of it, I had been meaning to clean the inside of this for a while now so my dogs mess, my clean up....so i thought...the blood was quite easy to shift....anywhoo story over, on with the write up and pics.....

This is what lay in wait for me....

































and this was the culprit....









The rest of the inside looked like this....









































Anyway products and equipment used were *Bissell Pro Heat All Rounder, Meguiars Upholstery Brush, Synthetic Sea Sponge for door panels* and the cleaner for all this was something I had made up for me a while ago but had been playing with the ratios, finally settled on 1.3, just for product sake lets just call the cleaner *Reflectology Heavy Duty Interior Cleanser*, its good for a multitude of sins and was used not only to clean the seats and carpets but the door panels were washed in it as well....Another home grown product for myself is a *Bactericidal Cleaner* which was used as a final clean of the fabrics as well as cleaning and killing all bacteria on the dash and surrounding areas like steering wheel, gear stick, handbrake and controls, you get the jist, any where the hand comes into contact it went....The seat belts were also treated to this....

A quick 50iddy 50iddy of the rear seat....

















A quick pic of the *Reflectology interior cleaner* in action on blood....









This is what was sat beneath the mat....

















Again the*Reflectology interior cleaner* at work....









And after 5 hrs of deep cleaning, wet vaccing and general scrubbing, the finished article look like this....aside from the visible *** burns on the drivers seat and rear seat belt clip, turned out quite well....

























Now i must say I am not one for all this fannying about with carpet striping but if i must....

































































And a few when the mats had dried a little and the rear ones were back in place, the glass was cleaned with *Nilglass*....









































Thanks for looking and sorry for the many pictures, hope you enjoy it just like I did :lol:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Yeah your right alot of focus goes on the out side of the car and not on the in side! Top job there though :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

What a turnaround...fantastic..


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

top work Russ
looks like a minter now


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice work, your right this IS where we started, well Ive certaintly done my fair share of this type of work! To be honest I still enjoy doing these as you get such a massive turnaround and self satisfaction! Bloody hard work though!
Fair play for putting this in studio section!

Chris


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Excellent work Russ.

One thing, what did you use on the seatbelts? Mine are awful.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

wow great job!!!


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

That's an impressive interior detail there :thumb:..


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Fantastic turnaround.


----------



## AtoDTEL (Dec 27, 2010)

looks like new amazing turnaround :thumb:


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Everyone starts some where, it's usually valeting sheds for a small amount of shillings. it's not all glamor, most cars are treated like skips and visit the hand car wash once a week.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Great stuff very informative and not the usual back seat contamination...:lol:


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Nice job. While i enjoy the write up pros do on super cars and other exotica its nice to see a grassroots detail .Although its basic _sotospeak_ i still learn. 
Hows the dogs paw bytheway

Darren


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

Nice turnaround.
What products did you use on the seat belts and how did you go about cleaning them? Mine are pretty bad, and haven't seen any one else clean them before (from what I've seen).


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

maestegman said:


> Excellent work Russ.
> 
> One thing, what did you use on the seatbelts? Mine are awful.





Rust.Bucket said:


> Nice turnaround.
> What products did you use on the seat belts and how did you go about cleaning them? Mine are pretty bad, and haven't seen any one else clean them before (from what I've seen).


I use a bacteriacidal cleaner that i get from my supplier, who also provides me with the upholstery cleaner, which is safe for mohair and clear so it doesnt stain cotton....i also get my APC from him as well....the seatbelts and anything touched should imo be attacked with some kind of bacterial cleaner, just spray on and use an upholstery brush to agitate with....some say, and a client of mine has read up on here that the best way to clean seatbelts is to pull them completely out and trap them in the door and PW them:doublesho....not very clever, the easiest way is to clean like i have stated and keep working up the belt until you reach the end, just pull to the point of the seatbelt "snap" then with you slightly pulling it taught it cant flex, dont forget to do both sides.....



zippo said:


> Nice job. While i enjoy the write up pros do on super cars and other exotica its nice to see a grassroots detail .Although its basic _sotospeak_ i still learn.
> Hows the dogs paw bytheway
> 
> Darren


Yeah i think this is something that has long been forgotton, dont get much call for the odd interior detail, customers call them valeting but 2 in recent weeks, this one and a Golf that must have had a previous owner that worked in a foundry, no pics of that one though....

As has been stated we all start somewhere but my background was painting Porsche and Ferrari so basically i was working backwards, instead of having to learn the machining and refining, i had to learn the deep cleaning and what products were best for it....the dogs paw is fine by the way, cheers....

thanks everyone for the comments....


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Top work there mate. Any chance of getting some of that upholstery cleaner or is it yours and thats it?


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Top work, really impressive! :thumb:


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

paddy328 said:


> Top work there mate. Any chance of getting some of that upholstery cleaner or is it yours and thats it?


Let me think about it, ive got about 2 litres left which when diluted at anything up to 1:50 makes plenty but optimum cleaning like this one was around 1:10 so may pre mix some and see what happens and how easy it is for me to get hold of some more....


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

wow! cracking turnaround!


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm reallly impressed by what you've achieved. I don't particularly enjoy doing the car interior, I guess a lot of people feel the same. It's a cracking turn around though, have you put any fabric protector on the seats to make them more resistant to staining in the future?


----------



## natjag (Dec 14, 2008)

We spend most of our time behind the steering wheel. When I purchased my current car, I spent more time on the interior than the exterior to start with. Even after the dealers clean. 

Great work on the interior, will make the car a pleasure to drive again I'm sure.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Sveneng said:


> I'm reallly impressed by what you've achieved. I don't particularly enjoy doing the car interior, I guess a lot of people feel the same. It's a cracking turn around though, have you put any fabric protector on the seats to make them more resistant to staining in the future?


Not yet but when i give it a quick whizz over in the week i will be using Farecla fabric Guard on it....its wearing Permanon Car Supershine Brilliant and is due its shampoo wash now, its had a few washes with just water....now time to step it up a gear....


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Greay job!
what wet vac are you using?


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

I use a Bissell Pro Heat....never let me down and with plenty of power to draw the water out....


----------



## CzechRich (Jul 25, 2008)

Lovely job on the Mondeo.

If the dog travelled in the boot it wouldn't have made such a mess...


----------



## kristvs (Nov 2, 2009)

nice work on it mate 

i must admit ive got a mk3 zetec s and the interiors are so easy to get them to come up like new 

top work :thumb:


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

That's a top job,

that colour interior is a bugger to clean

but no stripey stripey on the front mat's:lol:


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Impressive turnaround there! I enjoy minging interiors, there's something satisfying about turning them around


----------



## Rob B (Aug 18, 2010)

Brilliant job, fantastic looking dog too!!!!!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Top work there Russell :thumb:
Did plenty of those when i was starting out hard work !

Love those dogs I'm glad he's ok !

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Superb work!

Hope the four legged friend is back to full health!


----------



## Ralphvxr (May 7, 2010)

Dont usually post in the pro section but i think this is worthy of a post

Thats a top job 

Blood isnt something you come across on your average Detail :lol:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, what a transformation. I didn't think finish would be possible!! :thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

wow, stunning job!


----------



## Mike07 (Jan 23, 2011)

OMG, what a difference :doublesho


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice turnaround, the interior looks brand new!:thumb:


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

nice work


----------



## glo (Feb 8, 2011)

Brilliant, thanks for this. This is the stage I am at now so its nice to see the pros at work


----------



## Simply Clean (Aug 20, 2011)

Now thats the sort of work i like doing, TOP job mate :thumb:.


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Very nice work mate, a lot of hard work, but worth it :thumb:

Lovely dog too!!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great turnaround matey :thumb:


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Great job Russ, not the best colour fabric to keep clean is it!


----------



## f2mark (Mar 23, 2011)

Great job, love the carpet stripes


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

Great turn around Russ


----------



## AboveFunction (Aug 8, 2011)

The dog is beautiful! If i wasn't feart from dogs I'd love a husky... the car turned out brilliant as well


----------

